# /dev/sda is gone



## christersandvik (Feb 7, 2007)

/dev/sda is suddenly missing and how do I retrieve?

MAKEDEV is not under Darwin why?

iBook G4   Mac OS X (10.4.8)

Write to e-mail


----------



## artov (Feb 7, 2007)

Are you sure you had it at the first place? I do not know much about OSX
devices, but */dev/sda* sounds more of a Linux disk. I guess you are
searching either /dev/disk0 or /dev/rdisk0.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, I have to agree with artov.  /dev/sda sounds more like a Linux disk designation than a xBSD/Darwin disk designation.


----------

